# Trailer Power/ Electricity Inside



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

I am stuck at how I can get power inside my enclosed trailer. Just a couple outlets and a couple lights. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to splice and pig tail a 12/2 extension cord, the receiving end. and then when I get to the job site I could run another cord from the main power supply. house, building etc. 

Is this a good idea or does any one have another idea?

-POWER


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to a marine or RV supply place and get one of these.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Go to a marine or RV supply place and get one of these.


Thanks for the help and reply
Do you know what they are called?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know an official name, but "male electrical outlet" should get you there, even though it's a misnomer. Here's one at Amazon; you can probably get it for a buck or three cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/QuickCar-Racing-Products-57-710-Recessed/dp/B003TQ689O


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

"Shore Power" plug is what they are called i think.
The RV store near me calls them that.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't know an official name, but "male electrical outlet" should get you there, even though it's a misnomer. Here's one at Amazon; you can probably get it for a buck or three cheaper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/QuickCar-Racing-Products-57-710-Recessed/dp/B003TQ689O


Thanks or your help and reply


----------



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> "Shore Power" plug is what they are called i think.
> The RV store near me calls them that.


Thanks for your help and reply


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

*Outdoor Receptacle, 110 Volt MALE plug.*









This is what I use on my trailer, get them at my electrial suppy house.​


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Conntek-125-V...62&sr=8-5&keywords=Male+Recessed+Power+Outlet










If you have a white trailer 
http://www.amazon.com/ParkPower-150BBIWRV-White-Power-Inlet/dp/B002QALLOQ/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

Running a few 12v lights might be nice for late night/early morning organizing.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Clark Bilston said:


> Running a few 12v lights might be nice for late night/early morning organizing.


Christmas lights.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Christmas lights.


You thinking the running ones or the blinking ones? I think the blinking ones would be ideal...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

LED and blinking...
"Expensive equipment inside"


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

I am doing the same thing, but I was going to use a 30 amp RV shore plug with a 30 amp cable and a 15 amp adapter on the supply end. Any thoughts?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Walty said:


> I am doing the same thing, but I was going to use a 30 amp RV shore plug with a 30 amp cable and a 15 amp adapter on the supply end. Any thoughts?


Why spend the money to oversize? Your adapter is going to be the "weakest" point in your system. 

20 amps should be more than adequate for anything you would run, unless you've got something that draws a lot. If that's the case, your 15a adapter won't be adequate.

I suppose the only reason to go your route would be if you already have the stuff. Then it would be cost effective.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

mbryan said:


> You thinking the running ones or the blinking ones? I think the blinking ones would be ideal...


Blinking all the way. It'll keep you on your game.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> Why spend the money to oversize? Your adapter is going to be the "weakest" point in your system.
> 
> 20 amps should be more than adequate for anything you would run, unless you've got something that draws a lot. If that's the case, your 15a adapter won't be adequate.
> 
> I suppose the only reason to go your route would be if you already have the stuff. Then it would be cost effective.


That's why i haven't done it yet. Costs to much... but I like the idea of being able to hook it to my generator and have 30 amps available, but on the other hand, I can't think of any time that i have ever needed 30 amps.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Walty said:


> I am doing the same thing, but I was going to use a 30 amp RV shore plug with a 30 amp cable and a 15 amp adapter on the supply end. Any thoughts?


If I were going to do it that way I'd run 240v 30a to a small subpanel and create a couple independent 15a circuits. The only problem with that is you won't be able to easily grab house power if you're not using the generator.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

For lighting you can't beat these LED's. 

They run on 12v or you can grab  this transformer  and run 32 linear feet off of each one. 

I just used them to light a deck and it's almost too bright. They can be stuck anywhere and every 3rd led has a cut point so you can throw a new end on and use the rest.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

WarriorWithWood said:


> For lighting you can't beat these LED's.
> 
> They run on 12v or you can grab  this transformer  and run 32 linear feet off of each one.
> 
> I just used them to light a deck and it's almost too bright. They can be stuck anywhere and every 3rd led has a cut point so you can throw a new end on and use the rest.


I was actually looking at those but I wasn't sure if they would be bright enough. Are they bright enough to light up a 7 x 14? I was thinking 4 strips across the ceiling length wise.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If you want it bright enough to find something you'll be good. If you want it bright enough to work in there you'll need more. I'd say each strip is equal to a 40-60w bulb.

The good thing is you can always add more. Here's a photo of a 12' section (2 6' rows). I'll take some photo's of the under cabinet install I did on Monday if you want.

If there's any dark spots you can stick them anywhere. They're only 1/2" WIDE.

If you're not worried about them getting wet, this is the brightest and warmest set I've found so far. It's a perfect match for incandescent lighting which is pretty difficult. They're like a 100w bulb each. 4 would light that trailer up really well. I also found waterproof but I haven't personally tried them.

NON waterproof http://www.amazon.com/HitLights-Whi...TF8&colid=1493VGEVZ52OI&coliid=I2E9N8989AVZGQ
Waterproof http://www.amazon.com/Goodscity-16-...lighting/dp/B008SOU7TY/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it's called a power inlet.
This trailer I didn't do the inlet because I was lazy, I wired a 100' 12GA cord into a breaker panel, then 2 breakers for outlets, 1 with 4 outlets in the ceiling for 4 4' lights, and 1 for outlets throughout the trailer. The cord goes through a hole in the floor and gets plugged into the house and the trailer stays onsite for the duration of the project.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> The cord goes through a hole in the floor and gets plugged into the house and the trailer stays onsite for the duration of the project.



I did that too... It's amazing the amount of pull you feel before it finally breaks free:laughing:

Now I have just the cord male end hanging underneath and use another cord to make the run to the house:whistling


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

I just ordered led replacement bulbs for inside my enclosed. Almost 300 lumens each, 2 for $20 on Amazon. Cheap upgrade i figure. Typical 1003 size.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Blinking all the way. It'll keep you on your game.


How about the running ones for landing lights?


----------

